# Need a Gunsmith



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

I have an older .50cal muzzle loader that I just received and it still has a load in it. I am looking for a gunsmith to upload it and give it a good cleaning. Preferably located in the FWB area.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

If the breech plug will come out, you can dump the powder charge and drive or push the projectile through the breech. Provided it is not double charged.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Is it an 209 inline or a caplock?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Define “older”. Some people think ‘70s is older.
Are you afraid it’s not safe to shoot?
You could probably get the ball out with a ball puller.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I can tell him what to do if I knew what type of gun it was. Forgot to pour powder and seated a bullet before I realized what I had done many times in my New Englander.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

^What he said. Pull the ball and use CO2 to blow the powder and patch out.


----------

